# Garage walls going up :)



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

the walls are almost done , Im shopping for some 10 x 10 insulated doors right now


http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4877


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

i'd be shopping for a roof  

JK, very nice. What all will it house? Lots & lots of toys I hope.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

ROOF who needs a roof how Im gonna see roof would make it dark  I think those trusses on the right under the tartp will help with that. I cut the 2x4 s to get the wall to within 1/16-1/8
inch level used a transit, I hired out the concrete work and as par for the course it was not level so cutting the studs is the best way to correct it .


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Now you need some dry weather.  

Hows the laser saw working? Does that help with keeping the cuts straight?

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow

First Dean and now Brian.

You guys make me want to go outside right now and start 
grading for a pad.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

yes its raining all right, lucky for me I have a wedding and a party to do this weekend , plus I have a funeral to go too , so I will be busy.



all my wiring will be in conduit I have a 1/2" and a 3/4" bender
metal boxes and 240-100 amp Square D QO panel


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Wow
> 
> First Dean and now Brian.
> ...


Your a great cheerleader and I will do no less for you, so get grading that pad!! 

Now with two guiding lights how can you not? Btw Brian's project reminds of 3 weeks ago and it looks very good to me!!

Nice job Brian!
Dean


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

looks nice. How big is it? 

Getting in the building mood myself. Have the shed out back, but thinking of one up closer to the house near the drive to hold all the stuff I use all the time.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

mine is out back about 120 feet away that should keep the wife from wanting to park her car in there 

I just widened the driveway out front so there is plenty parking.
plus I dont think the drive to the garage will be done this year.


----------

